# Monty says Thornton not expected back soon



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

> After spending his second consecutive game on the inactive list in Monday night's loss at Dallas, New Orleans Hornets reserve shooting guard Marcus Thornton probably won't be back on the active roster anytime soon, Coach Monty Williams said Tuesday.
> 
> Williams said Thornton's defensive deficiencies have negated his playing time.
> 
> ...




http://www.nola.com/hornets/index.ssf/2010/11/new_orleans_hornets_guard_marc_4.html

I understand defense is very important but I think the Hornets could have used a few points from Thornton last night. Should he be totally inactive? Or should his minutes just be very limited until he gets his act together, IF he gets his act together that is.


----------



## Tooeasy (Nov 4, 2003)

This is one thing that I am not agreeing with in the case of monty. Thornton showed he is more than adept at playing at least some minutes as a backup if nothing else, it is unfair to completely negate what he can do on the court by stating he is too much of a defensive liability. If Month cannot find time for him, then a trade is deserving because it simply is not fair for thornton to completely be inactive when he can be getting burn on a team somewhere if not in new orleans. If he does not fit the mold of what monty is looking for, then that is completely acceptable but whats going on now will hinder thornton rather than benefit him in my opinion.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

I guess it's also possible that he really is dealing with an injury right now as well because I saw a fan tweeted that he kind of remembered Thornton grabbing at this thigh in the Bucks game. I don't know. Maybe, maybe not but I like this quote from CP3 on the situation as far as Thornton not playing based on his defensive efficiency. 



> "He's going to be fine," Hornets guard Chris Paul said of Thornton. "We had to help him to understand that last year was last year. It's sometimes easy to do well on a team that's not that good or not that great. This team here has an opportunity to be special. We just have to find out where we all fit in."


----------



## Diable (Apr 26, 2005)

They needed CP to stay out of foul trouble last night, although I can't really say much about the end of that game since my feed went out and I couldn't find another. Hornets are getting pretty good play out of the guys who are playing instead of Marcus. Green seems to be a better shooter than I thought, although he seems to be getting a lot of wide open shots which NBA players are supposed to do well on.


----------



## girllovesthegame (Nov 3, 2005)

Yeah those CP fouls pretty much killed a whole lot. 

Green has been shooting the ball better than I thought he would. I wish Marco Belinelli would hit more of his though. It seems to me he misses a lot of great wide open looks. He gets to the rim with layups pretty well but Chris would probably be up to about 11 assists right now if Marco could knock down more of his shots.


----------



## Geaux Tigers (Apr 26, 2004)

Well that disappoints me a little.


----------

